# 21st century architecture in estonia



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

a long-spanning thread to show you some examples of contemporary architecture in estonia. the intention is not only to show you the most _fascinating_ objects, but the more _ordinary_ and maybe even _ugly_ stuff as well. please keep in mind that it's _not_ my intention to introduce only the big and chic, fancy-pancy bright glassy-classy architecture. the emphasis is on younger generation estonian architects, i.e. born in 1960's / 1970's / 1980's. 

and i have to warn you - all my photos are big files [and 1024 pixels wide], therefore loading may take a bit time. but you can always post a lot of comments to avoid too many photos on one page 

and please, if you quote, don't quote any photos 

ok, start!




...




*artdepoo* in tallinn, completed in *2004*. 









it's a mixed development comprising apartments and a small art gallery, which emphasises on modern estonian art. the complex is converted from the "norma" metal factory, which gave reason to use metal on the building's facade as a decorative element. 










entrance to the art gallery. the interior is also very interesting, as are the exhibitions. 









the complex was designed by the young estonian architect *harry klaar* [b. 1975]. he's quite known for his "fun", or at least _not very serious_ style. his office's [*on arhitektid*] homepage can be found here: http://www.onarhitektid.ee/.










it's an exemplary development with custom-made [hmm, or at least not your typical] wavy zigzag fence and beautiful lanterns. 









...

the complex is situated in northern tallinn, in *kalamaja* [address: jahu 12], a fantastic old suburb with ~2-storey wooden buildings mostly dating back to 1900's to 1930's. kalamaja is the best thing in tallinn, if you ask me


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

*artdepoo*, seen in the previous post, opens to two streetfronts as it's a big building. here i will show you the part which opens to vana-kalamaja street. 

the architect is still *harry klaar* from *on arhitektid*.

this is vana-kalamaja street with typical few-storey wooden dwellings, and artdepoo.









quite a contrast. i love it! 









again, metal is used as a reminder of the plot's history - there used to be a metal factory here. 









tall vertical windows with french balconies, quite common elements in contemporary estonian architecture. i prefer it to the functionalistic horisontal band windows.









seen from an empty plot across the street. the building to the left seems to be from the same complex but i don't like it at all...


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

but estonian architecture is not always that grey 

here's a fantastic new building just a few hundred meters from artdepoo shown above. it's a residential building with some office space, located on noole street [address: noole 4/6/8], completed in *2007*. 









but i have to tell you! it doesn't appeal too much to me in photos... quite the contrary... but! in reality, i mean, being there and seeing it with my own eyes - _then_ it's absolutely amazing! the more i see it, the more i fall in love with it! 









i adore its choice of materials! the foundation belongs to an old industrial [?] building which was a wreck... after the grey stone comes bright yellow wood, then rusty corten steel...

the building is the first one in a serie of new apartment buildings in the area. an old harbor with its historical hydroplane hangars is just some 100 meters from here... the whole area will soon be developed into high-class multifunctional district...









the building was designed in the office *eek & mutso* by the architects *margit mutso* [b. 1966] and *kristi põldme*.



























...

there's an article about the building in english by margit mutso here --> http://www.solness.ee/maja/?mid=130&id=392 with a few very nice additional photos!

...

seeya soon with a new set of photos!


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

a *private dwelling on naeri street* in tallinn. the building was completed in *2005* and has since then attracted some minor international attention. 

just like the buildings shown above, this one is also located in an old slum-like neighborhood, but this time - very close to downtown. the area [veerenni] mostly consists of early 1900's small wooden buildings, there's also a huge hospital complex and many cemeteries in proximity.

this is pretty much all that you can see from the street. the garden and a bit of the building is visible only if looking at a 90-degree angle. the tall metal fence seems very cold and uninviting, unfriendly even...









that's why it's a guaranteed surprise to enter the premise. what a little minimalistic paradise it hides! the building extends deep into the plot. 









looking towards the street. a little car shade, a hobby room and some maintenance areas or something like that... 


















the translucent wall of the hobby room.









cute little multi-level [haha] garden in front of the building.









here you can see the three steps of the garden. 









the building was designed by *3+1 architects* [ www.threeplusone.ee ]. btw, *3+1* has also designed the estonian embassy building in vilnius.










...


there's an article about the above-shown building in estonian here, and a very good photo, much better than all mine combined, *here*!


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

continuing the theme "new architecture in historical settlement". 

...

here's a little office building in the old town of *tartu*, on lai street. designed by *3d projekt* and completed in *2007*. 










hah, and a better photo... the side facade will soon be hidden away by another planned building.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Seriously though? That's rather un-appealing.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

^haha, don't worry, the buildings shown above are far from the local mainstream architecture 


...


some _very crappy_ photos of a *school gymnasium* in *pärnu* [address: kuninga 29), the summer capital of estonia.

finished in *2005*, the building was designed by some of my most favorite estonian architects: *siiri vallner* (b. 1972), *katrin koov* (b. 1973), *kaire nõmm* (b. 1971) and *heidi urb* from the all-female *kavakava* architectural office. 



















the main building of the school is to the left.









it's clear why the architects have chosen red brick as the facade material.









the whole facade is dotted with these openings. in the evenings when the interior is lighted, it leaves a very-very cool effect.









the glass facade facing the old building. 










...


there's a night-time photo *here*, and an article in estonian *here*.


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

one more from *pärnu*. again, not very good photos. 

...

*pärnu concert hall*, completed in *2002* and designed by the above-mentioned *katrin koov* and *kaire nõmm* together with *hanno grossschmidt* [b. 1973]. 



















it was built really-really fast with minimum budget, therefore it may seem a bit cheap-looking...


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

thanks for the thread. these are great


----------



## Jarmo K (Jul 17, 2003)

another pearl from the town of *pärnu*. it's an apartment building [address: aisa 2] completed in *2003*. again, an exemplary new structure in a historical settlement. designed in the pärnu-based office *luhse & tuhal*, by architects *ra luhse* (b. 1964) and *tanel tuhal* (b. 1967). 

the grey venetian blinds add a very simple and yet artistic, kind of an abstract touch to it. 









the shape of the building, its corner "tower", volume, is directly influenced by the adjacent historical villa grandt, dating back to 1907 and renovated by the same architects.









it may not be the average beauty contest winner, but i really like its elegant and unpretentious _modernity_.


----------

